# Carmel Nut Brownies



## smokin365 (Aug 17, 2008)

I told yall in roll call that i like to bake too, so, here is Carmel Nut Brownies with qview...err O**Nview...oview?

1 brownie mix
40 pieces of rolo carmel candy cut into quarters
1 c chopped mixed nuts
1 bag chocolate chips Chop all but 1/2 cup
3/4 c brown sugar

make brownie mix acording to directions for cake like brownies (3 egg recipe)
add 1/4 c brown sugar
fold in chopped chocolate chips
put in well greased baking pan (i like to use pampered chef clay pans)
cover with half of the chopped nuts bake till done, 22-25 min
remove from oven and immediately sprinke with quartered rolo carmel candies and press them into the brownies so they melt
mix the other half of the chopped nuts with the remaining 1/2 c of brown sugar and sprinke on top
melt the last 1/2 c of chocolate chips and put into a ziploc bag. cut the corner off and drizzle chocolate on top of the brownies.











enjoy!


----------



## bassman (Aug 17, 2008)

Sure looks good to me!  No calories either, right?


----------

